# Any Reptile Keepers/Breeders here?



## ale36 (16 Aug 2013)

i though i see who else here shares the same passion for reptiles as i do. Recently went to Kempton Park for a reptile Expo and i was gob smacked at the amount of snakes, lizards and spiders all under one roof it was like a dream for me (except for the spiders).
I always wanted to keep snakes since i was a kid, Growing up in Venezuela and encountering them in their natural Habitat (had a couple of runs with rattle snaked) was amazing however my parents where never keen on them and that hasn't changed much and thus I'm not allowed to own one while still living under their roof needless to say that i can't wait to move out and start a collection.
Did manage to convince my mum and was allowed to get a Bearded Dragon unfortunately it died not long after i bought it(3-5 months)
While i was at the Reptile expo i had to really restrain my self from buying another dragon and a Boa Constrictor it was only the fact that im goin away in 2 weeks time that stopped me from getting them

Sorry for Rambling about all that, id like to hear from you if you also like/keep reptiles!


----------



## Lindy (16 Aug 2013)

I had a yellow rat snake for a few years and like reptiles in general although I feel the larger ones have no place in the homes of the general public ie constrictors that grow large enough to swallow a child and the larger lizards that need more space than they are often given. Most people seem incapable of giving a lot of these things the conditions and diet they need so you see broken bones and xrays of transparent bones. I think that people who want any type of pet should ask themselves if they can give it a good quality of life and the space and conditions to display natural behaviour. Why did the dragon die?


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Aug 2013)

Im interested in reptiles but dont want any, I've enough on with 2 fishtanks, a labrador, and 3 kids without having to learn how to care for any more. If i want to see spiders i can go see our gary and i know a few people who keep snakes

I also agree with previous post, anything that is capable seriously hurting humans should not be kept at home or even in a residential area really


----------



## Michael W (16 Aug 2013)

Like the comments above I am interested in reptiles but I do not intend to keep them as I have enough to care for with 4 tanks which at times feel like hard work. Although interested I would not keep something that could potentially kill me even though I take care of its needs . I also feel that most of the more exotic pets should be left in the wild.


----------



## Fern (17 Aug 2013)

My son has been interested in reptiles since quite young. I spent a long time talking with him, we researched their care, the likely cost, what to keep them housed in etc. When I was satisfied that he really was going to look after
 them properly, it wasn't just a passing fad, and when he was a little older, I was happy to allow him to buy his first reptile.

He started off with a trio of geckos, and had some success breeding them. . 
While he was living at home, I  didn't want him to have any snakes, I wasn't keen on them, but of course, when he left home, he did get a snake! I must admit, I have been won over by her, she is a real beauty.
He also has a bearded dragon, she was a rescue from someone who didn't know how to care for her properly.
Unfortunately a lot of these so called exotics are not kept according to their needs, but there are also many 'normal' pets that are not kept correctly by their owners either.
My son takes great care with his 'pets' they all have good quality, clean, large (and huge!) vivariums that are as close to their natural habit as possible, and are fed correctly.
He is going to uni, to study zoology, he has a natural affinity with exotic animals.
I can understand some people are worried about the  keeping of large snakes because they think that these kinds of animals shouldn't be kept in captivity at home, there are also many types of creatures, some fish included that probably shouldn't be kept.
Admittedly many of these aren't considered a possible danger .
But for example, take a look at 'mans best friend'. (I'm not suggesting dogs shouldn't be kept as pets!)
That cute little puppy  is often bought on a whim not looked after properly or indeed trained correctly.  We hear all too often these days about dogs attacking children and adults, mostly unprovoked.
I believe no pet, conventional or exotic, should be kept if a person cannot be responsible for it's wellbeing or control.
To answer you question, no I do not keep reptiles, will I in the future? Who knows, maybe..I might have to when my son goes to uni !


----------



## Lindy (17 Aug 2013)

I object to the large constrictors being kept as if they escape they pose a threat to people. A couple of weeks ago a large constrictor escaped from a pet shop in Canada. It got into the flat above the shop and killed two sleeping children. Admittedly a much smaller snake could also throttle you in your sleep but they are far less likely to try it as they wouldn't be able to eat such large prey. While there are many cases of dog bites, few are fatal. Snakes move silently and squeeze through small openings but I think I'd notice a collie or spaniel trying to squeeze through my bedroom window, especially as it's on the second floor!


----------



## Fern (17 Aug 2013)

Lindy, I completely agree with you about the keeping of these very large snakes by the average person. There really should be a much tighter control on certain snakes being available for sale.
I would suspect it is quite difficult to regulate and control.

I was trying to put across that you are more likely to be bitten by a dog.
Of course there are far more dogs kepts as pets than very large snakes, nevertheless there are some 200,000 adults and children attacked each year in England alone. 
Most of them by their own dogs without warning.

The tragic events in Canada go to illustrate the urgent need to regulate or even ban the sale of certain species of snakes.
The type of snake in question was an African rock python, (I believe it is on the ban list in Canada) which have the reputation of being highly aggressive, and has since been destroyed.
Most species of pythons that are kept as 'pets' are actually quite calm gentle and inquisitive, but even then a certain amount of caution should be adhered to and certainly, steps should be made to keep these creatures properly secure.
Having said that I would never want to have a huge snake, I don't believe we can replicate it's natural habit for it's wellbeing due to their enormous size. They belong in the wild.

But I have an uneasy feeling about the shocking case in Canada, on reading some of the information that has been reported, there maybe more to this horrific story than meets the eye.
Fern


----------



## ale36 (19 Aug 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I object to the large constrictors being kept as if they escape they pose a threat to people. A couple of weeks ago a large constrictor escaped from a pet shop in Canada. It got into the flat above the shop and killed two sleeping children. Admittedly a much smaller snake could also throttle you in your sleep but they are far less likely to try it as they wouldn't be able to eat such large prey. While there are many cases of dog bites, few are fatal. Snakes move silently and squeeze through small openings but I think I'd notice a collie or spaniel trying to squeeze through my bedroom window, especially as it's on the second floor!


 

i think you find that was a cover up, this is now being treated as a murder investigation


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

ale36 said:


> i think you find that was a cover up, this is now being treated as a murder investigation



That raises more questions about the laws covering keeping dangerous animals not just snakes, near people. Guns have to be kept in locked cabinets. I think if anyones pet kills it should be treated as manslaughter/murder and owners of such pets should do a long time in prison, even if someone else let it out.


----------



## ale36 (19 Aug 2013)

Fern said:


> .
> 
> But I have an uneasy feeling about the shocking case in Canada, on reading some of the information that has been reported, there maybe more to this horrific story than meets the eye.
> Fern


 

indeed there is, you would feel a snake bite even if you where deep asleep also you would scream for air if it was chocking you,


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

If it was wrapped round your neck, you might not be able to scream


----------



## Michael W (19 Aug 2013)

And the more you move and use more effort to try to breath the tighter the snake will coil around its target. Depending on where the bite is, its target could die pretty quickly specially around the neck for example so it may even be too late even if you notice you've been bit.


----------

